# FINALLY Found the Right Fader Caps for the StudioLogic MixFace



## PaulieDC (Jun 10, 2021)

I ordered these fader caps from China, arrived today and they are exactly what we need for expression and vibrato, etc, on the MixFace. First, the final outcome:





I only want the expression sliders with the new caps, I'm OK with ther pinch version for the remainder which are SpitFire and Berlin Mic levels.

One thing to note: we want caps with about 7.5mm (19/64") depth, which these are, but you need a paperclip to clean out some excess plastic in some of them. Very easy to do. If you like visuals, here you go:











The final outcome is just right, check out the height:





I know the MixFace has only 50mm faders, but I'm OK with that for now because I've programmed this thing to do so much including keyswitches, I want to stick with the small footprint. This MixFace, in conjunction with the Stream Deck, has allowed me to finally work out a nice compact controller setup that I can take with me for mobile use. I'm thinking of making and posting a vid on the whole setup (and the quirks, lol).

TIP FOR REMOVING CAPS: The MixFace caps seem really tight but there's an easy(ish) way to get them off. Push your thumb and forefinger on the MixFace deck on each side of the cap, then pinch, then squeeze upwards using the MixFace as leverage with your fingers. They pop right off. If you just grab the cap, even with pliers, and YANK, you might damage the fader.

OK, I know I'm long-winded but if you need a set of these for your MixFace, they sent me 20 and I only need 9 even if I change them all. SO, the first person who sends me a private message with their address (USA or Europe, no problem), I'll send you my second set of 10. I have no need for them, they need a good home,. First come, first serve! 

For the rest, only $7.50 delivered from the dealer. If this auction link sells out, search the dealer, they have more auctions for these caps then I have string libraries.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jun 10, 2021)

What are you programming to be keyswitches on the Mixface? I also exchanged the fader caps on mine, but use the Nakedboard MC-8 due to it having longer and less stiff faders. But the Mixface can do a lot more.


----------



## PaulieDC (Jun 10, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> What are you programming to be keyswitches on the Mixface? I also exchanged the fader caps on mine, but use the Nakedboard MC-8 due to it having longer and less stiff faders. But the Mixface can do a lot more.


For SpitFire Libraries I made a preset to line up with their layout, so I used the white button row along the bottom under the faders. That works for most but they do have some with more keyswitches than those 8, so for now I put the remainder in the 9-16 bank. In my more limited skill that works because I'm really only accessing the few main (long, spiccato, etc). Thing is, I'm still trying to figure out if I want to use Expression Maps in Cubase, lol.

I just saw your post from December AFTER I replied to someone in the thread. I now realize you already found usable caps! Well, now there are two sources.


----------



## PaulieDC (Jun 10, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> What are you programming to be keyswitches on the Mixface? I also exchanged the fader caps on mine, but use the Nakedboard MC-8 due to it having longer and less stiff faders. But the Mixface can do a lot more.


Honestly, I love the 100mm faders on my FaderPort, but you can't program CC numbers and the massive footprint for 3 faders kills it. At least if Transport worked without switching I might still consider it, but we need to be able to program CC's on that thing.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jun 10, 2021)

PaulieDC said:


> For SpitFire Libraries I made a preset to line up with their layout, so I used the white button row along the bottom under the faders. That works for most but they do have some with more keyswitches than those 8, so for now I put the remainder in the 9-16 bank. In my more limited skill that works because I'm really only accessing the few main (long, spiccato, etc). Thing is, I'm still trying to figure out if I want to use Expression Maps in Cubase, lol.
> 
> I just saw your post from December AFTER I replied to someone in the thread. I now realize you already found usable caps! Well, now there are two sources.


Nice! I should try the Mixface again since it has DAW control too which is pretty handy. I wish there was a way to "lubricate" the fader tracks so they would glide more easily. Pretty sure Homay from Spitfire uses a Nanokontrol2 which has short faders so clearly doesn't need to hold us back!


----------



## PaulieDC (Jun 10, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Nice! I should try the Mixface again since it has DAW control too which is pretty handy. I wish there was a way to "lubricate" the fader tracks so they would glide more easily. Pretty sure Homay from Spitfire uses a Nanokontrol2 which has short faders so clearly doesn't need to hold us back!


That's my one gripe! A little looser would be perfect. Hmmmm... electric contact cleaner might help, they make a lubricating version.

You're right, she does use those tiny faders and it's not hurting her at all!


----------



## PaulieDC (Jun 10, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Nice! I should try the Mixface again since it has DAW control too which is pretty handy. I wish there was a way to "lubricate" the fader tracks so they would glide more easily. Pretty sure Homay from Spitfire uses a Nanokontrol2 which has short faders so clearly doesn't need to hold us back!


BTW, I've dedicated the MixFace to everything-libraries... CC expression, mic levels, keyswitches, volume and pan on the knobs, etc. I got the 15-key Elgato Stream Deck which has a Cubase plugin, and the most used DAW functions go on there. Just got it programmed the other night and am loving it. I don't use transport on the MixFace because the buttons are a little small and stiff. Although I do use the Loop (Cycle) button on the MixFace, it's easy to reach and I don't have to lose a button on the Stream Deck.


----------



## Gerbil (Jun 11, 2021)

PaulieDC said:


> BTW, I've dedicated the MixFace to everything-libraries... CC expression, mic levels, keyswitches, volume and pan on the knobs, etc. I got the 15-key Elgato Stream Deck which has a Cubase plugin, and the most used DAW functions go on there. Just got it programmed the other night and am loving it. I don't use transport on the MixFace because the buttons are a little small and stiff. Although I do use the Loop (Cycle) button on the MixFace, it's easy to reach and I don't have to lose a button on the Stream Deck.


Nice find on the faders. A Mixface + StreamDeck XL is my choice as well. Super compact but efficient combo.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Jun 11, 2021)

PaulieDC said:


> Honestly, I love the 100mm faders on my FaderPort, but you can't program CC numbers and the massive footprint for 3 faders kills it. At least if Transport worked without switching I might still consider it, but we need to be able to program CC's on that thing.


The FaderPort has a MIDI mode, which is now switchable on the fly (it used to need to be set when powering on, so you had to power cycle any time you wanted to switch). Are the faders not mappable to CC's in that mode?









FaderPort 8 and 16: Switching to MIDI Mode On The Fly


Published February 26, 2020 MIDI Mode integrated switching FaderPort 8 and 16 now offer a way to switch to MIDI Mode “on-the-fly” from any of the DAWcontrol modes. This allows a user to switch be...




support.presonus.com


----------



## PaulieDC (Jun 11, 2021)

Justin L. Franks said:


> The FaderPort has a MIDI mode, which is now switchable on the fly (it used to need to be set when powering on, so you had to power cycle any time you wanted to switch). Are the faders not mappable to CC's in that mode?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is, you have to hit both Shift buttons to switch back and forth. With my big hands I can even do it with one hand like playing an octave on a piano. Problem is, you need quick access to the transport control when you’re playing in a section and the switching bit gets tedious. The Stream Deck solves that though, transport is right there, easy to hit and you can arrange the button order however you like.

The bigger problem on the FaderPort is the static CC numbers on ALL of the controls. At first I was so happy that PreSonus added this as a free firmware upgrade, great thing on their part, but as I figure out my craft more and more, I really need to be able to assign CC numbers to the faders and other controls, what they picked does not work (for instance, I need the first two to match Spitfire, they are opposite, and I need Vibrato 3rd, no option, and doing MIDI learn on everything is a bit too much). I love those 100mm faders, believe me.

if PreSonus could take the case they use for the original FaderPort and give it 4 programmable faders and transport controls and toss it out there for 99 bucks, it would be a game changer, this whole forum would buy them. Twice.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jun 11, 2021)

Turns out the Mixface works quite well as a secondary keyboard to change articulations. All my expression maps are consistently starting on C-2 and you can map the buttons on the Mixface to send note values (C-2, C#-2, etc). You have 4 zones of 8 buttons, so plenty to select different articulations for writing.


----------



## pinki (Jun 11, 2021)

PaulieDC said:


> It is, you have to hit both Shift buttons to switch back and forth. With my big hands I can even do it with one hand like playing an octave on a piano. Problem is, you need quick access to the transport control when you’re playing in a section and the switching bit gets tedious. The Stream Deck solves that though, transport is right there, easy to hit and you can arrange the button order however you like.
> 
> The bigger problem on the FaderPort is the static CC numbers on ALL of the controls. At first I was so happy that PreSonus added this as a free firmware upgrade, great thing on their part, but as I figure out my craft more and more, I really need to be able to assign CC numbers to the faders and other controls, what they picked does not work (for instance, I need the first two to match Spitfire, they are opposite, and I need Vibrato 3rd, no option, and doing MIDI learn on everything is a bit too much). I love those 100mm faders, believe me.
> 
> if PreSonus could take the case they use for the original FaderPort and give it 4 programmable faders and transport controls and toss it out there for 99 bucks, it would be a game changer, this whole forum would buy them. Twice.


I'm sure you know, but Midi Bohm will remap the cc's. There are other apps too. Of course you have to have the extra app open all the time but once it's set you can forget it. In fact I remember being able to do it within my previous DAW DP. Studio One does not remap though.


----------



## Simeon (Jun 11, 2021)

pinki said:


> I'm sure you know, but Midi Bohm will remap the cc's. There are other apps too. Of course you have to have the extra app open all the time but once it's set you can forget it. In fact I remember being able to do it within my previous DAW DP. Studio One does not remap though.


Bome MIDI Translator is definitely a must-have in your toolbox.


----------



## PaulieDC (Jun 11, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Turns out the Mixface works quite well as a secondary keyboard to change articulations. All my expression maps are consistently starting on C-2 and you can map the buttons on the Mixface to send note values (C-2, C#-2, etc). You have 4 zones of 8 buttons, so plenty to select different articulations for writing.


Yeah, I sat on tis unit for several months after the purchase, only to sit down one night and focus on what it can do, and I realized I've had a gold mine here all along for library control!


----------



## PaulieDC (Jun 11, 2021)

Simeon said:


> Bome MIDI Translator is definitely a must-have in your toolbox.


I remember you telling me about that! OK, add one more to the non-ending list of technologies to test, lol!


----------



## PaulieDC (Jun 11, 2021)

pinki said:


> I'm sure you know, but Midi Bohm will remap the cc's. There are other apps too. Of course you have to have the extra app open all the time but once it's set you can forget it. In fact I remember being able to do it within my previous DAW DP. Studio One does not remap though.


Ha, read the thread from bottom up and replied to Simeon first, lol. That WOULD be a good solution if I had a FaderPort 16, because now that I have 16 sliders mapped on the MixFace (many for mics in SSS and SSW and SCS Pro), I don't want to give that up.  But good reminder, I now remember what that does.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Jun 12, 2021)

PaulieDC said:


> The bigger problem on the FaderPort is the static CC numbers on ALL of the controls.


Wow, that's a huge disappointment.



PaulieDC said:


> if PreSonus could take the case they use for the original FaderPort and give it 4 programmable faders and transport controls and toss it out there for 99 bucks, it would be a game changer, this whole forum would buy them. Twice.


Yup, I've asked that same question too:






Why does nobody make a compact, inexpensive USB MIDI fader controller with three or four 100mm faders?


Everything on the market is large and/or expensive with 8+ faders, designed more for mixing than controlling an orchestral sample library, or cheap with much smaller faders (like the Korg Nanokontrol 2). All I want is something small, with three or four 100mm faders. No extra buttons or knobs...




vi-control.net





Like you said, everyone here would buy it. I'll probably just end up building my own.


----------



## PaulieDC (Jun 12, 2021)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Like you said, everyone here would buy it. I'll probably just end up building my own.


last night I had a brainstorm on that and started drawing mock ups. Stay tuned for more, PreSonus is not getting off the hook with this one, LOL.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jun 12, 2021)

Had to switch back to the MC-8. Unfortunately for me the Mixface's fader travel is not smooth and if you try to move two faders especially, it can get "caught" part of the way up or hit a "bump". Happens even with a single fader and I've tried it on multiple faders. I think this goes back to the friction the fader tracks seem to have. The MC-8 has less resistance and is super smooth perhaps due to that.


----------



## shropshirelad (Aug 16, 2021)

Really interesting thread, particularly as I've just purchased a Mixface. I too have a Faderport 8 but find it too 'big' for midi control - I find the faders too long for midi control. I've seen Homay with her NanoKontrol and thought I may go with one but they are hard to come by at a sensible price at the moment in the UK. I will revisit this thread once it arrives - good to hear buttons can be programmed for articulation control, a bonus.

UK bargain hunters. Music Matter have one left at £154 (reduced from £219) but there's a promo on eBay for an additional 15% off, bringing the price down to apps £130. A really good deal for the Mixface imho.


----------



## shropshirelad (Aug 24, 2021)

Plea for help! I'm using Mixface with Cubase and in both cc mode and Daw mode I'm getting midi notes playing as well as the intended function of the button i.e I press play but also get a note. This happens when track is armed for record/monitor. I'm being dim here but can't work out what's going on.


----------



## Home Studio 87 (Aug 24, 2021)

in the midi setup in cubase untick the midi of your controller in the "all midi input"


----------



## shropshirelad (Aug 24, 2021)

Home Studio 87 said:


> in the midi setup in cubase untick the midi of your controller in the "all midi input"


Ah thank you so much - it was just the pesky SLM1XUSB Port 3 that needed deactivating. All working as intended now.


----------

